# look what I have coming!



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=217

I had the 20,000K bulb swapped for 10,000K. Do I need to change out the blue bulbs as well?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

You should probably change out the 2 actinic tubes for ~5400-6700 K tubes. I find that my tanks look pretty nice with about 70% of the light 10000K and the rest a bit warmer.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would change all the bulbs, I don't trust the quality of the Odyssea bulbs. Meanwhile, the fixture is great 'bang for your buck' (1st hand expierence).


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Might I ask why you dont' trust them? The 10,000K only cost me 10 bucks since I bought the unit, so I'm going to go ahead and try it.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

how did you get them to do that? the deal they offered me is taht I could have a buy one get one free on the new bulbs.. was asking about 6700k

I ended up passing and just adding a current usa fixture to my existing 96 watt coralife


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

well I called to see if I could have them swap out the 20,000K bulb in favor for a 10,000K. Since it is already installed in the fixture, they change 10 bucks to swap it out. 10 dollars for a 50 dollar bulb seemed like a good deal to me.


----------

